# Samsung Galaxy wont detect home wifi anymore



## camfam (Sep 4, 2013)

My kids completely drained the battery on the Samsung Galaxy tablet. I plugged it in and let it completely charge. I then went to use it after it was done charging and it will not detect my home wifi anymore. Our power did go out between the time the charge was done and I tried to use it. I am not sure if that matters. I have done a factory reset, and it still will not detect my network. Please help, any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does it not see the wifi signal at all?


----------



## camfam (Sep 4, 2013)

In the bars it shows almost full, but will not detect my wifi or connect to it. It did before a few days ago. I have tried to manually put in my wifi information and password and it still will not connect to it or detect it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you do a power cycle on your router? unplug the power for a 10 count then plug back in.


----------



## camfam (Sep 4, 2013)

sobeit said:


> did you do a power cycle on your router? unplug the power for a 10 count then plug back in.



Yes I have done a power cycle on my router.


----------

